# An Issue With Selfridges. Advice Needed



## watchlover888 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry if this is a bit long winded.

Ok, basically, I bought a U-Boat watch from Selfridges on Nov 24th and have only worn it 4-5 times. On Dec 18th, I experienced problems with the crown protector. Basically the bottom end of the protector was loose, so when I tried to undo the cap, the whole thing just started to screw away from the watch case.

Well, I emailed the U-Boat UK repair center and they said to send it in to them to get it checked out, furthermore they stated that any repairs WOULD be carried out under warranty and that there would be NO charge.

I now had the dilemma of either sending it into them myself, or taking it to Selfridges to let them deal with it.

I chose the latter because I didn't want the hassle if it happened to get lost in the post or damaged etc

Dropped the watch off on 5th Jan...and the saleswoman said she'll take it down to the in-house repair center as it may be fixed... but I specifically stated that I wanted it send off to U-Boat as I'd already notified them of the problem and they said they would sort it out.

So I booked it in to be sent off.

Today I received a letter from Selfridges:

"Thank you for leaving your U-Boat watch ref 053 with us for repair.

The work advised is a new crown.

We are able to quote a charge of Â£105 including VAT. The approximate turnaround time from proceed is 3 weeks, subject to parts availability and final quality controls.

We await your written authorisation to proceed. Please use the slip below or email us your instruction. If no response is received or this estimate is declined, this repair will be returned to us with no action taken and the Â£25 will be retained to cover administration costs"

To be honest I never wanted it fixed in the first place, I wanted it replaced. I paid Â£1000 for a watch that I had less than a month, yet it's already broken. I don't see why I should have to make do with a faulty-fixed watch. However, Selfridges refused.

Now with this latest development, I feel like going down to and shouting my rights under the Sales of Goods Act and demand a replacement/refund.

Where do I stand with this?

Even at its worse, I would still like the watch to be repaired, yet do not see why it has to come out of my pocket. Clearly the issue with the crown is a manufacturer's fault?? Would this be covered under the warranty?

Furthermore, I have my suspicions...Do you think they even sent it off to U-Boat, I'm highly suspicious they may be repairing it in-house, as the lady at first seem insistant that I take it down there before sending it off.

I am so p***ed off after spending Â£1000+ on this watch and only having it for less than a month. I've already been without it for two weeks, and now they are saying there will be a further 4weeks turnaround should I decide to repair.

Any input much appreciated guys.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

In the first instance I would give your local Trading Standard office a ring and they will be able to tell you exactly where you stand and who is liable for a replacement or a fix. That way you can go back and tell them what should happen and not the other way round about.

B.


----------



## bea13abc (Sep 1, 2008)

Without sounding like a "told you so guy" it would of been easier to just sent it direct to U Boat. Selfridges are just the middle man and even worse they are money hungry. The Selfridges staff are useless. I bought a Rado from Dubai and needed some links taken out. So I took it to the store and left it with a rather young chap. 40 mins later I got it back... nothing had changed. The dumb people changed the battery instead. I was never charged for the service and I did get the links taken out BUT I didn't feel as if they knew what they were doing.

However to answer your question I suggest you just go and get your watch back asap. As you said U Boat are happy to repair this for you. OK so you will need to pay p&p which Selfridges should really pay for but all this hassle is keeping your watch off your wrist.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

To be fair I thought Selfridges only sold groceries, but I'm from up north so what can you expect :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I think they are quite entitled to repair - after all thats what the manufacturer said they would do isn't it. I would've thought you could insist on a factory repair rather than in-house

I guess they made a mistake quoting a price to you - maybe the person that wrote to you didn't realise it was a warranty job.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Surely if its under warranty, they should bare the cost.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Simple,

This is a warranty repair or replacement get back to the manager of the watch dept and tell him/her to get it sorted ASAP as the watch they sold should have been returned to U Boat.

I presume that you paid by credit card and if so and you are experiencing difficulty report them to your issuer on the basis that they sold goods not fit for the purpose.

I know the "wonder room" at Selfridges and its a wonder that it still exists as its staffed by morons.

Martin


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Sadly like a lot of niche stores who do not specialize in selling one particular item they have staff who are really not qualified to offer correct advice and also even know the product they are selling.


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Ibrahombre said:


> Sadly like a lot of niche stores who do not specialize in selling one particular item they have staff who are really not qualified to offer correct advice and also even know the product they are selling.


jeez, that was loud!!

true...but loud...


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

redmonaco said:


> Ibrahombre said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly like a lot of niche stores who do not specialize in selling one particular item they have staff who are really not qualified to offer correct advice and also even know the product they are selling.
> ...


I can go louder :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Below is da law  they cannot wriggle out of it as long as you stick to simple facts, be clear but be firm. You are entitled to a replacement.

The Sale of Goods Act 1979 ensures goods should be of satisfactory quality and fit to do the job intended for them. Fit for purpose means both generally e.g. hi-fi speakers should play music but also specifically for any purpose you've asked. E.g. if you've asked â€˜will they fit my Hitachi Hi-fi?', and been told yes, but it doesn't then it wasn't fit for the purpose specified.

The amount of time you have to check whether goods are faulty depends on what is reasonable for that product. E.g. it takes longer to check a speedboat than a kettle. However in truth you really should try and complain within a week. Do that and you are entitled to a full refund.

Leave it longer and providing the goods were faulty when you bought them your right to a full refund may be lost. However you're still entitled to a replacement, a reduction, or a credit note.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Ibrahombre said:


> Sadly like a lot of niche stores who do not specialize in selling one particular item they have staff who are really not qualified to offer correct advice and also even know the product they are selling.


Hey lower your voice man we are not mutton  just go with the regular font.

Martin


----------



## watchlover888 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi all.

Thanks for all the replies, and totally agree that Selfridges have poor customer service and an idept knowledge in the watches they sell.

Well, I called my local trading standards to see where I stood with this, and they basically said that because I went through Selfridges and did not go directly to the manufacturer, I am liable for any charges.

Furthermore, when I asked whether I could get a replacement/refund or not, she said at this moment in time, it was not possible because 1) Selfridges have already rejected this initially 2) I have already sent in my watch for a repair.

Not looking good then. Any thoughts?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

watchlover888 said:


> Well, I called my local trading standards to see where I stood with this, and they basically said that because I went through Selfridges and did not go directly to the manufacturer, I am liable for any charges.


Not true, you are not liable for charges, UK consumer law is simple, Google it and use it, quickly.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

watchlover888 said:


> Well, I called my local trading standards to see where I stood with this, and they basically said that because I went through Selfridges and did not go directly to the manufacturer, I am liable for any charges.


I thought you had to deal with the retailer. That surprises me.


----------



## watchlover888 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok another update:

I found out the problem.

Basically I decided to call U-Boat directly and question why there was a charge, especially since I received an email stating there would be no charges.

They found my details and my watch had been sent in...BUT without the guarantee card. Now at the time of handing in my watch I also gave Selfridges my guarantee card!! So I don't know what they've done with it and why it had not been sent in. This makes me angry because not only because of a damaged one month old watch, but due to their OWN mistakes, they are trying to charge ME for it!!

The U-Boat staff was helpful, and said they will get in contact with Selfridges regarding this issue and call me back today.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Sounds like your getting somewhere. Aside from the repair issues, what do you think of the watch?


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

watchlover888 said:


> Well, I called my local trading standards to see where I stood with this, and they basically said that because I went through Selfridges and did not go directly to the manufacturer, I am liable for any charges.


i dont understand that bit.

because surely your original contract was with the supplier?

anyway i hope you get it all sorted and it doesnt in the long run interfere with your enjoyment of the watch

all the best

dave


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

pengelly said:


> watchlover888 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I called my local trading standards to see where I stood with this, and they basically said that because I went through Selfridges and did not go directly to the manufacturer, I am liable for any charges.
> ...


Just be aware that like watchsellers not all those hand out advice know what they are talking about,Selfridges sold the watch and as the agents are the point of call as to the warranty card i assume you have proof of purchase?ask if the original has gone AWOL for a replacement.

Bunch of "J Arthurs"

Martin


----------



## watchlover888 (Dec 29, 2008)

mart broad said:


> pengelly said:
> 
> 
> > watchlover888 said:
> ...


Just received a call from U-Boat, and they have basically told me that they gave Selfridges a call and Selfridges have said they don;t have the guarantee card.

So basically Selfridges have misplaced the card.

U-Boat said to scan a copy of the receipt in order to prove the purchas ewas made a month ago.

But where does this leave me with the lost card??


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Take the receipt to Selfridges and insist on a replacement card

FFS.................they have less wit than mountain goats


----------



## watchlover888 (Dec 29, 2008)

Griff said:


> Take the receipt to Selfridges and insist on a replacement card
> 
> FFS.................they have less wit than mountain goats


Will definetly do this.

Just tried to send them an email regarding the situation, but I received a 'Delivery Status Notification (Failure)'reply from hotmail. It was sent to the correct address that they gave me on the letter...so another let down!

This just gets better


----------



## bea13abc (Sep 1, 2008)

Ibrahombre said:


> Sadly like a lot of niche stores who do not specialize in selling one particular item they have staff who are really not qualified to offer correct advice and also even know the product they are selling.


Haha CAN WE GET A HELL YEH!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Good luck mate ,just keep pestering them until they so  rt it mate


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

For such an expensive item you are well within the time period in which Selfridges should have given you a choice of refund or exchange (ie not repair). I would email as many of the Directors as I could find names of, explain the position and ask for their help. Meave Wall is Store Director, Paul Kelly Chief Exec, John Edgar Finance Director, Maria Stanford HR all I guess AT SELFRIDGES DOT CO DOT UK. I have done similar a number of times with large companies. The Directors won't get many direct customer "complaints" and will want to sort them out.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

basically under the sale of goods act the watch was not fit for the purpose and you should have insisted on a replacement or a refund from Selfridges.

Last year I bought a PC from C---T and after 4 weeks the optic drive failed. I took the PC back to the C---T store for a refund. At first they said they would send it away to be repaired and would be a couple of weeks. I asked then for a replacement PC, I was told that there were none in stock. So I then insisisted on a full refund. After a few arguments with the sales person and the manager I got my refund.

Warning - 'don't be fobbed off by sales persons saying you cannot have a refund' Remember if it's NOT FIT FOR THE PURPOSE get your money back.

Rabbit


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Rabbit, I'm not sure it's that straightforward.

Have a look at adviceguide.org.uk



> Your rights when things go wrong
> 
> If you buy goods from a trader and they are not of satisfactory quality, fit for purpose or don't match their description, the trader will probably have to put things right. It is the trader who is responsible for this, and not the manufacturer. If a trader tells you the manufacturer is responsible, or that you have to make a claim on a manufacturers' guarantee, you do not have to accept this.
> 
> ...


In these particular circumstances, the watch manufacturer would need to see if it is a manufacturing fault as it could be customer damage or wear and tear. I don't think you can just assume entitlement to a refund.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

In law the retailer must be allowed reasonable time to repair or replace. The law does not define "reasonable". It normally comes down to how well you can argue or how "customer focused" the retailer is.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I would ensure the retailer was extremely focused in my prescence!!!


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi,

There is no doubt that you were, and still are, entitled to your choice of a refund, replacement (or repair). Anyone who tells you anything different doesn't understand what others on this forum have pointed out. It is Selfidges responsibility, not the manufacturer's, to provide you with what you paid for. If you can't get anywhere with the most senior staff available in the store, I would, as I suggested earlier, email the Directors. I had a Maurice Lacroix watch repaired by ML and it was as good as new. But this was after having had it for nearly 2 years otherwise I'd have gone back to the shop (which was really a TV shopping channel so yer takes yer chance with such purchases). It's never nice paying out a load of money on something that should give you pleasure only to have problems with it and terrible service from the retailier. Do please keep us updated.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What a nightmare, just reading this makes me mad, places like Selfridges shouldn't be allowed to sell get away with this. I hope you get it sorted out soon, but I'd also make a complaint to the manager of the store and make it clear that you expect compensation in return for all of the trouble that his staff have put you through


----------



## bea13abc (Sep 1, 2008)

A bit off topic here but I hear your cries over PC World. I bought 3 laptops, yes 3! thats over Â£1500 !!!! Each and every one has a dead pixel on the screen. Brand new FRESH laptops have dead pixels? Something fishy going on here. The 3rd laptop was a HP, medium spec. I went to the refund desk, by this time was a late Thursday eveing so we had the typical college lad there. No problems I went over, stated my problem using "ghetto" words. Then the very smart guy says "Nah nah nah bruv you got to get this repaired by HP we aint responsible ere". My reaction followed and my credit cardwas fully refunded!! 

I think you can assume I got my refund through clever speak and knowing my bladdddy rights!



Rabbit said:


> basically under the sale of goods act the watch was not fit for the purpose and you should have insisted on a replacement or a refund from Selfridges.
> 
> Last year I bought a PC from C---T and after 4 weeks the optic drive failed. I took the PC back to the C---T store for a refund. At first they said they would send it away to be repaired and would be a couple of weeks. I asked then for a replacement PC, I was told that there were none in stock. So I then insisisted on a full refund. After a few arguments with the sales person and the manager I got my refund.
> 
> ...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Griff said:


> I would ensure the retailer was extremely focused in my prescence!!!


 I'm certain they would be Griff


----------

